# Feats Comparison: Yin Seal Sakura vs Butterfly Choji vs Neji Hyuga



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Brawling*
Speed:
Reflexes:
Weapons:
Strength:
Durability:
CQC Effectiveness:


*Ninjutsu*
Offense:
Defense:
Support:
Endurance:
Efficiency:



*Genjutsu*
Offense:
Defense:



*Intelligence*
Tactics
Insight



*Overall*

*Sakura*:
*Choji*:
*Neji*:
*Tie*:


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 3, 2013)

Speed: Choji
Reflexes: Nejhi
Weapons: N/A
Strength: Choji
Durability: Choji
Taijutsu: Tie (Neji & Choji)


*Ninjutsu*
Offense: Neji
Defense: Neji
Versatility: 3-way Tie 
Endurance: Choji
Efficiency: Neji

*Genjutsu*
Offense: N/a
Defense: Neji

Intelligence


Overall:  Choji


----------



## katanalauncher (Jun 4, 2013)

*Brawling*
Speed: Neji
Reflexes: Neji
Weapons: Neji was shown to be proficient with kunai and shuriken, automatically goes to him due to lack of decent feat from the other two.
Strength: Lifting Choji, striking:  Sakura
Durability: Choji
CQC Effectiveness: Neji


*Ninjutsu*
Offense:  Neji
Defense: Neji
Support: Sakura
Endurance: Choji-Neji tie
Efficiency: Neji



*Genjutsu*
Offense: three way zero tie
Defense: Sakura



*Intelligence*
Tactics: Neji
Insight: Neji



*Overall*

*Sakura*: Strongest striking attack, would probably beat choji due to his size, but lose to Neji due to kaiten and soft punch unless she gets significant better feats.
*Choji*: Beats Neji pretty easily but have trouble against Sakura
*Neji*: Serveraly lacking in raw power compare to the other two, but makes up in defense and versatility.
*Tie*:


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sakura recently got a very impressive speed feat, Katanalauncher. Punches target with her extreme might yet keeps track of it then smash it-and everything around it into pieces.

I'd say that's quite a bit more impressive than the feats Neji's done, as well as the reflexes and precision needed. And...when has Neji displayed ninjutsu? He's a taijutsu fighter primarily. Sakura again, due to making her own Byakugo no In seal, her medical ninjutsu, her chakra enhanced strength, should win in that aspect.


----------



## katanalauncher (Jun 4, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sakura recently got a very impressive speed feat, Katanalauncher. Punches target with her extreme might yet keeps track of it then smash it-and everything around it into pieces.
> 
> I'd say that's quite a bit more impressive than the feats Neji's done, as well as the reflexes and precision needed. And...when has Neji displayed ninjutsu? He's a taijutsu fighter primarily. Sakura again, due to making her own Byakugo no In seal, her medical ninjutsu, her chakra enhanced strength, should win in that aspect.



That's not really a speed feat, she was later almost blitz when she let her guard down.
I don't know if Gentle Fist is classified as Ninjutsu or Taijutsu, but techniques like Kaiten and air palm is basically the same as rasengan, they both release chakra from shinobi's body without using seal or any elemental affinity. Techs like that which Lee could not learn.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> That's not really a speed feat, she was later almost blitz when she let her guard down.
> I don't know if Gentle Fist is classified as Ninjutsu or Taijutsu, but techniques like Kaiten and air palm is basically the same as rasengan, they both release chakra from shinobi's body without using seal or any elemental affinity. Techs like that which Lee could not learn.


Jyuken, and all the techniques derived from it are taijutsu. From Hakke Kusho, to Kaien, to Rokujuyon Sho, all are taijutsu techniques. Lee could learn Jyuken if someone taught it to him. 

And how is it not a speed feat? She hits a target with an extraordinary amount of force, _keeps pace with it despite the speed its flying at_, then slams down on it.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 4, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Jyuken, and all the techniques derived from it are taijutsu. From Hakke Kusho, to Kaien, to Rokujuyon Sho, all are taijutsu techniques.* Lee could learn Jyuken if someone taught it to hi*m.



*Spoiler*: __ 






 Jyuuken is ''clasified'' as taijutsu but is still ninjutsu by the mangakas own definitions, so if it looks like a duck...

besides, neji, unlike kiba/sakura/choji/lee, uses a form of chakra-flow, *nin*-taijutsu(like raikage) so it is also in the *nin*jutsu classificatin



> And how is it not a speed feat? She hits a target with an extraordinary amount of force, _keeps pace with it despite the speed its flying at_, then slams down on it.


yes-
it is a literal speed feat but heres why it isnt ''worthy'' aside from the fact that it isnt even quantifiable:
-because she already ko'd it so its in fodder mode, fanservice moments

-its  physically impossible to do w/o shunshin, a dramatic exaggeration; good luck w/ calcs

- if sakura hasnt been stated to have some kind of speed boost, then 1 & 2 are valid points.

- it was a clone of an unpersonified entity/character, so its character relevance is non-existant & therefore its defeat is mostly an empty feat(lke neji blitzing the 3 kisame clones & sasuke blitzing 4 zabuza clones)

.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought it was nicer when we keep these to two characters at a time.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 4, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> I thought it was nicer when we keep these to two characters at a time.



Yeah, w/ sakura being the pre-eminent topic ITT, it doesnt do any favors for the discussion when she gets squeezed of of the ledgers...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> Jyuuken is ''clasified'' as taijutsu but is still ninjutsu by the mangakas own definitions, so if it looks like a duck...
> 
> besides, neji, unlike kiba/sakura/choji/lee, uses a form of chakra-flow, *nin*-taijutsu(like raikage) so it is also in the *nin*jutsu classificatin


Alll taijutsu requires a form of chakra flow. Only A and the Sandaime Raikage are Nintaijutsu users. Neji's _entire arsenal is taijutsu._ Jyuken has never, at *any* point been classified as a ninjutsu. None of their techniques. None of their techniques even fit. Especially when it's hammered into our heads that Jyuken is the strongest Konoha taijutsu style.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 4, 2013)

*Brawling*
Speed: Neji/Sakura
Reflexes: Neji/Sakura 
Weapons: Sakura I guess.
Strength: Choji/Sakura
Durability: Choji
CQC Effectiveness:  Neji/Sakura

Neji does not Brawl.  He finesses.  

He's also the only one who doesn't just smash the general area around the opponents like Godzilla.

Sakura actually has neat taijutsu when she bothers to use it.

I don't really count Choji big modes as CQC when he gets big, because yeah, he can go giant and belly flop to wreck stuff, but it's not really close quarters at that point.  Even Choza got put in the mid-range squad, because he has a 50 foot long whomping stick.  In a normal sized close combat skirmish, I'd pick Sakura or Neji's style over his sumo.

*Ninjutsu*
Offense: .... Reverse Shosen?  Getting bigger?
Defense: .... Rotation?
Support: Sakura
Endurance: Big Choji > Sakura  Wait, endurance to getting hit with jutsu, or stamina, or what?  
Efficiency: Neji/Sakura

Neji is ultra efficient with his chakra by only having rotation to spend much chakra on.  Sakura has expensive healing jutsu, but she has perfect control so it's perfectly efficient for what it costs.

Choji burns loads of calories for his attacks and super mode.  He dumps energy into all of his jutsu, so pound for pound he's not efficient.  But he manages by having 200 more pounds than the other two.  

*Genjutsu*
Offense: .... 
Defense: Sakura and Neji



*Intelligence*
Tactics Sakura
Insight Neji

Neji is a genius, but he's a genius at taijutsu and insight into how he can jyuken people to death.  He is insightful, in that he reads opponents, and that he was the only other person besides Choji to recognize that Shikamaru had a plan to escape Jirobu's dome.

Meanwhile, Sakura has actually used bunshin smoke fients against Ino, played dead and poisoned to surprise hit Sasori's 3KK puppet, and came up with the plan for Chiyo to use her as a puppet.  Though she also figured out Tobi used only one jutsu after a few seconds of seeing him fight, but Kakashi the genius forgot or didn't pay attention, and took 8 skirmishes to reinvent the wheel.  Lately she's also been realizing stuff before another character who already has knowledge reveals it.  I guess she could win both categories, but I think Neji is just suffering from lack of panel time and an early demise.

*Overall*

*Sakura*:
*Choji*:
*Neji*:
*Tie*:

I doubt I'll actually total these up.

Choji probably wrecks a battlefield better than either of them though, even though I'd put him a distant third.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 4, 2013)

*Brawling*
Speed: Neji
Reflexes: Neji
Weapons: Sakura
Strength: Sakura
Durability: Sakura
CQC Effectiveness: Neji


*Ninjutsu*
Offense: Choji
Defense: Neji
Support: Sakura
Endurance: Sakura
Efficiency: Neji



*Genjutsu*
Offense: Tie
Defense: Sakura



*Intelligence*
Tactics: Neji
Insight: Neji



*Overall*

Sakura: 6
Choji: 1
Neji: 7
Tie: 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 4, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *Alll taijutsu requires a form of chakra flow. Only A and the Sandaime Raikage are Nintaijutsu users*. Neji's _entire arsenal is taijutsu._ Jyuken has never, at *any* point been classified as a ninjutsu. *None of their techniques. None of their techniques even fit.* Especially when it's hammered into our heads that Jyuken is the strongest Konoha taijutsu style.



im, sorry, but this is just wholly untrue.

breathing, sleeping & taking a walk also require chakra usage in the narutoverse, but active -_chakra flow- _is something else entirely.

_Choji burning calories & popping pills for example, is taijutsu only, no *shape or nature* manipulation is present; he just punches his foes.
_But Hinatas Lion fist uses *shape* manipulation *lions*, a ninjutsu. Then it uses *taijutsu* because she is making a *''punch''* with a ninjutsu
_Sasuke dragon flame is ninjutsu only. it uses *shape* manipulation *dragons*. Then uses *katon* for its *nature* transformation...
_Raikage armor uses raiton *nature* transformation, a ninjutsu. Then it uses taijutsu by making a *''punch''*) w/ the armor on. 

I already adressed the ''classidficasion'' semantics.

jyuuken is in fact nin-taijutsu...what U believe or choose to ignore matters not. Im just stating the obvious w/o bias. but youve admitted that nintajutsu exists at least, so...

jyuuken is the strongest taijutsu exactly because it it uses a deadly ninjutsu application~''nin-taijutsu''


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Brawling*
Speed: Neji
Reflexes:Sakura
Weapons:Tie
Strength:Sakura
Durability:Sakura
CQC Effectiveness:Sakura


*Ninjutsu*
Offense:Sakura
Defense:Neji
Support:Sakura
Endurancehouji
Efficiency:Sakura



*Genjutsu*
Offense:Tie
Defense:Sakura



*Intelligence*
Tactics Sakura
Insight Sakura



*Overall*

*Sakura*:9
*Choji*:1 
*Neji*:2 
*Tie*:2 


Overall Sakura wins


----------



## -JT- (Jun 4, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> *Brawling*
> Speed: Neji
> Reflexes:Sakura
> Weapons:Tie
> ...



 Might want to edit there!


----------



## 08monaa (Mar 21, 2014)

Brawling
Speed: Neji (extremely fast attacks such  as air palm and 84 palms)
Reflexes: Neji(Shown to dodge fast attacks)
Weapons: Sakura (used Kunai and shurikens explosives sleep bombs and poison)
Strength: Sakura (Instant kill punches and destructive power is tremendous)
Durability: Sakura(stayed alive after a sword was wedged in her abdomen)
CQC Effectiveness: Neji:


Ninjutsu
Offense: Choji( human boulder and expansion jutsu)
Defense: Neji(absoloute defense rotation 
Support: Sakura(expert healer can heal fatal wounds with ease
Endurance: Sakura
Efficiency: Sakura(more helpful in a battle than choji and neji)



Genjutsu
Offense: Tie
Defense: Sakura(Could dispell kabuto's Genjutsu in part 1 and kakashi's in part 2)




Intelligence
Tactics: Sakura (Tricked sound ninja played dead against sasori and answered exam questions which a Chunin couldn't)
Insight: Neji(Known as a genius in battle can block chakra points )



Overall

Sakura: 8
Choji: 1
Neji: 5

Sakura wins Because she has more panel time

Neji:a Fast Genius who can block your power source has extremely fast striking power and deadly defence elite jounin level abilities

Choji:Not many feats but has a large amount of physical strength and can turn large aswell.
About Jonin level power

Sakurarobably the strongest with her Supherman strength crater creating punches and kicks skilled in healing and medical ninjutsu very smart and is skilled in nearly all areas.
Sannin level abilities with seal strength and medical ninjutsu


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 21, 2014)

*Brawling*
Speed: Neji
Reflexes: Neji
Weapons: Sakura
Strength: Sakura
Durability: Chouji
CQC Effectiveness: Sakura


*Ninjutsu*
Offense: Sakura (Katsuyu)
Defense: Sakura
Support: Sakura
Endurance: Sakura
Efficiency: Sakura



*Genjutsu*
Offense: Sakura
Defense: Sakura



*Intelligence*
Tactics: Neji
Insight: Sakura


*Overall*

*Sakura*: 11
*Choji*: 1
*Neji*: 3
*Tie*: 0​​


----------



## Bonly (Mar 21, 2014)

*Brawling*
Speed: Neji
Reflexes: Neji
Weapons: Choji
Strength: Sakura
Durability: Chouji
CQC Effectiveness: Neji


*Ninjutsu*
Offense: Choji
Defense: Sakura
Support: Sakura
Endurance: Sakura
Efficiency: Sakura



*Genjutsu*
Offense: None
Defense: Sakura/Neji



*Intelligence*
Tactics: Neji
Insight: Neji


*Overall*

*Sakura*:6 
*Choji*:3 
*Neji*:6 
*None*:1


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 21, 2014)

Speed: Neji
Reflexes: Neji
Weapons: Choji ?
Strength: Choji
Durability: Choji
CQC Effectiveness: Neji


Ninjutsu Choji
Offense: Neji
Defense: Neji
Support: Sakura
Endurance: Neji
Efficiency: Neji



Genjutsu: Sakura
Offense: Neji
Defense: Neji



Intelligence Neji
Tactics Neji
Insight Neji



Overall Neji


Call me when any of those two stops attack from Juubi which raw power of his attack. Or tanks his hit with Def Technique.


----------



## Cord (Mar 22, 2014)

Brawling

*Speed:* Neji
*Reflexes:* Neji
*Weapons:* Tie
*Strength:* Tie between Choji and Sakura
*Durability:* Choji
*CQC Effectiveness:* Neji

Granted that Sakura can enhance her Shunshin by concentrating more chakra unto her feet akin to what she had done in her match with Ino (during the Chunin preliminaries), I still maintain that Neji would best her in speed should they try to outmaneuver each other relying on just that—because of Neji's slightly superior reflexes that's aided by the Byakugan and agility. 

Weapons: Haven't really seen any extraordinary use of those from any of them given that they don't really rely on tools nor were they ever a significant part of their move set. They've always relied on and utilized pure hand to hand combat.

Strength and Durability goes to Sakura and Choji for obvious reasons. 

Ninjutsu

*Offense:* Tie
*Defense:* Neji
*Support:* Sakura
*Endurance:* Tie between Choji and Sakura

Each one of them have different types of move-set, all of which are equally formidable. 

Neji still has the best defense with Hakkeshou Kaiten. Whereas Sakura has the best support with Katsuyu. 

Choji and Sakura takes the Endurance category for obvious reasons.

Genjutsu

*Offense:* Sakura
*Defense:* Sakura

Again, none of them really displayed any impressive feat with regards to Genjutsu. But I'd still give some merit to Kakashi's statement—which subtly implied Sakura's hidden skill in Genjutsu. She also has superior statistics in the Databook on that category which should give her the edge.

Intelligence

*Tactics:* Neji
*Insight:* Tie between Neji and Sakura

Based on what little I've seen of Neji's individual battle, I'd say he's more tactical than his other two peers. 

Sakura has always seemed to be more of a book-smart rather than tactical smart to me.

In terms of over all intelligence, I'd say it'd be a tie between Neji and Sakura. Having learned his clan's techniques all by himself as mere genin, tells us that such must require a high deal of intelligence to achieve. As for the othe: Medical Ninjutsu. That's enough said.


Overall

*Choji:* 5
*Neji:* 8
*Sakura:* 8


----------



## Rocky (Mar 22, 2014)

I wouldn't underestimate Choji's speed/strength in butterfly mode. It's supposedly equivalent to the 8th Gate.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 22, 2014)

Sakura has potential access to sleeping bombs and poisonous kunai, she wins the weapons category hands down, every time.

Just pointing out that Kaiten and Hakke Koushou are Taijutsu, not Ninjutsu. Sakura has access to Katsuyu (with Zeshi Nensan and Daibunretsu), and can use reverse-shosens and chakra scalpels for offensive measures. For defense she can also use Katsuyu, and has healing ninjutsu and near-instantaneous regeneration. Her chakra reserves are also enormous. She wins in every ninjutsu category.

Sakura has a higher genjutsu stat than either Neji or Chouji. She wins in both genjutsu offense and defense.​​


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Mar 22, 2014)

These kinds of comparisons are quite silly.  Gai would probably lose against Asuma (or anyone well-rounded for that matter) in something like this, but he's roflstomping currently in the manga.


----------



## Mithos (Mar 22, 2014)

*Brawling*
Speed: Neji
Reflexes: Neji
Weapons: Sakura
Strength: Sakura
Durability: Chouji
CQC Effectiveness: Sakura


*Ninjutsu*
Offense: Sakura (Katsuyu)
Defense: Sakura (Katsuyu, Byakugou)
Support: Sakura (medical ninjutsu, Katsuyu remote healing)
Endurance: Sakura
Efficiency: Sakura



*Genjutsu*
Offense: ??
Defense: Sakura



*Intelligence*
Tactics: Sakura
Insight: Neji



*Overall*

Sakura: 10
Choji: 1
Neji: 3
Tie: 0

Sakura is superior in most categories.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 22, 2014)

*Brawling*
Speed: Neji
Reflexes: Neji
Weapons: Uhh... Sakura?
Strength: Sakura
Durability: Chouji
CQC Effectiveness: Sakura

There should have been a defense category here, which I'd give to Neji.

*Ninjutsu*
Offense: Chouji
Defense: Sakura
Support: Sakura
Endurance: Sakura
Efficiency: Sakura



*Genjutsu*
Offense: Nope.
Defense: Sakura



*Intelligence*
Tactics: Sakura
Insight: Neji



*Overall*

Sakura: 9
Chouji: 2
Neji: 3


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 24, 2014)

Brawling
Speed: Neji
Reflexes: Neji 
Weapons: Choji
Strength: Sakura
Durability: Sakura
CQC Effectiveness: Neji


Ninjutsu
Offense: Neji
Defense: Choji
Support: Sakura
Endurance: Sakura
Efficiency: Neji



Genjutsu
Offense: Not enough stated
Defense: Sakura



Intelligence
Tactics: Neji
Insight: Neji 



Overall

Sakura: 5
Choji: 2
Neji: 7
Tie: 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 24, 2014)

*Feats...*



walpurgis Burgoo said:


> *Brawling*
> |
> Speed: BM Choji
> Reflexes: Neji
> ...



...revised


----------



## Super Chief (Mar 24, 2014)

Why would anyone give reflexes to Neji over Sakura? Sakura's feats against Sasori are much more impressive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

